# I challenge anyone here to score THIRTEEN films per year



## RiffWraith (Jun 10, 2012)

Wiki said:


> *from the late 1940s to the mid-1950s he (Nino Rota) wrote as many as ten scores every year, and sometimes more, with a remarkable thirteen film scores to his credit in 1954*.



Holy Crap! :shock:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 10, 2012)

Morricone may very well be up around 500...an, although you can't think about in the tight, American, Mickey Mouse, action, 2 minutes a day style, he has never used an orchestrator.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 10, 2012)

givemenoughrope @ Mon Jun 11 said:


> Morricone may very well be up around 500....





IMDB said:


> *Ennio Morricone: * Composer (510 titles)



:shock: 

------------

1975 Eye of the Cat 

1975 A Genius, Two Friends, and an Idiot 

1975 Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom 

1975 The 'Human' Factor 

1975 The Flower in His Mouth 

1975 Labbra di lurido blu 

1975 Per le antiche scale 

1975 The Divine Nymph 

1975 End of the Game 

1975 Leonor 

1975 Space: 1999 (TV series) 

1975 Weak Spot 

1975 Peur sur la ville 

1975 Last Stop on the Night Train 

1975 The Teenage Prostitution Racket 

1975 Libera, amore mio... 

1975 The Two Seasons of Life 

1975 Autopsy 

1975 Macao (documentary short) (segment) 

1975 A Escola Aberta (documentary) 

------------

HOW?!?!? I'm depressed.... :cry:


----------



## jleckie (Jun 10, 2012)

Those were the 'studio days'. Fewer composers.

Now-everyone does what you do.


----------



## Kralc (Jun 10, 2012)

Challenge Accepted.


But seriously, that's crazy.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 13, 2012)

Challenge Accepted!

Send me da movies


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 14, 2012)

Not the same production expectations in those days, some of those old scores sound like they were knocked over quite quickly


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 14, 2012)

I don´t see anything impressive in numbers but actually in quality. It´s much better to compose a couple of inspired and well thought scores than a dozen of standard ones with lots of cliches. I´m not saying those composers have done that though!!!
Also keep in mind that working with live musicians may speed up your process a lot!!!
Btw, I remember Hans Zimmer saying he used to compose 40 movie each year when the moved to LA but on that time the movies required much less music!!!


----------



## re-peat (Jun 14, 2012)

This was J.S. Bach’s workload when he was Cantor at St.Thomas’s in Leipzig (the period 1723-1750), as described by Stephen Fry (*):



> “His job of Cantor means he plays the organ, writes new music — every week, mind! — for two churches and all their services. He rehearses, directs and trains people at a further two churches, and also, in his — wait for this — _spare time_, he has to teach Latin and music at the local school. Added to this is the fact that the living quarters that go with the job are a tad squalid, and the salary mere peanuts. And what does it do to his music, as it were? Does the music dry up? Is he writer-blocked, and unable to pen a note? Well, no, actually. Quite the opposite, oddly enough. The Leipzig years will turn out to be one of his most prolific times.”


From another source (Timothy A. Smith) comes this bit of information: 



> Bach began his tenure in Leipzig with an incredible spurt of creative activity that included four passions, several oratorios, and nearly three hundred sacred cantatas in the first five or six years. It seems clear that Bach maintained his enthusiasm until about 1735. The last fifteen years of his life were more withdrawn, the compositions tend to be more for keyboard (Art of the Fugue, Well-Tempered Clavier, Musical Offering, etc.), although the great Mass in B Minor and the chorale cantatas also come from this period.


The "Mass In B Minor" is considered by many to be the greatest musical achievement _ever_.

(*) As told to Tim Lihoreau for the 2004 ClassicFM radio series (and book) “Incomplete and Utter History of Classical Music”.

_


----------



## Rctec (Jun 14, 2012)

14, not 40! ...and it nearly killed me. None of them up to a Rota standard!


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jun 14, 2012)

There was a 5-6 year period where I scored 44 minutes of Documentry style cable tv shows an average of every 11 days. Does that count? I'm still collecting pretty decent royalties from them days....


----------



## Ed (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this really that difficult today? I dont think so... People already regularly score way more than that who are writing for 23 episodes or so a year of a US TV series.


----------



## jleckie (Jun 15, 2012)

Your all falling behind. Even you RC. This cats done over 700 projects.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2228215/

Lots of give-a-ways.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 24, 2012)

How many Inceptions or Tintin's can one do in a year?

It depends a lot on the kind of movie and what it demands. 

John Williams did Star Wars III, Memoirs of a Geisha, Munich and War of the Worlds in 2005. All very different scores done to a very high standard.

Similarly, Hans did The Dark Knight, Madagascar, Kung fu Panda and Frost/Nixon. 

James Newton Howard did King Kong in 4 weeks or so.

Jerry Goldsmith did China Town in 5-6 days.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 25, 2012)

500 royalty free songs if you give him credit. That's all he asks for:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViGb-oiEYS0


----------



## jleckie (Jun 25, 2012)

"500 royalty free songs"

Did I mention 500 royalty free songs...?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 25, 2012)

jleckie @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> Your all falling behind. Even you RC. This cats done over 700 projects.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2228215/
> 
> Lots of give-a-ways.



Right - but he hasn't_ scored _over 700 projects.


----------



## Suganthan (May 19, 2016)

An Indian Composer has scored over 1000 films. "Ilayaraja"
Wiki: "He has composed more than 8000 songs and provided film scores for more than 1000 films"

He has been active for 42 years(1974-present). That would be around *23 films per year*. He has composed for background score as well as film songs.


----------



## Doppler75 (May 19, 2016)

re-peat said:


> This was J.S. Bach’s workload when he was Cantor at St.Thomas’s in Leipzig (the period 1723-1750), as described by Stephen Fry (*):
> 
> 
> From another source (Timothy A. Smith) comes this bit of information:
> ...


Plus he found time to have 20 children...


----------



## tack (May 19, 2016)

Doppler75 said:


> Plus he found time to have 20 children...


That's not much of a commitment. Nobody said anything about _raising_ 20 children ...


----------



## dgburns (May 19, 2016)

so what about quality over quantity??

-edit-

as I eat my kraft dinner


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 19, 2016)

Ez pz. Give me 13 films and I guarantee I can score them all.

Also, I think silence is a greatly underused tool in film scores. In fact, it should be used _much, much _more.


----------



## rJames (May 19, 2016)

I accept your challenge. Send the contracts and I'll get started straight away.


----------



## dgburns (May 19, 2016)

scoring a film easy??

wait'll you get one first and see first hand what it's like working for the flesh puppet masters.


----------



## Saxer (May 19, 2016)

Too much work isn't healthy at all.


----------

